# cool bird?



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

shot a real weird looking bird (goose) this morning. legs and feet were orangeish brown. beak and mouth was longer and all white feathers around mouth. more white all over head. any clues about this bird? tried to upload pic. but to big


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

from what you described i think its a bald eagle :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> from what you described i think its a bald eagle :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

white front


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I hope you were hunting in Canada


----------



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

thanks you prick! bald eagle.. i was serious! once again you ******** wrecked this place! :withstupid:


----------



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys are hilarious...
I was there when this bird was killed. Definately a Greater Canada with some very peculiar coloring. Bird had a large black bill but white feathers around base of bill. Like onegun said the feet where an odd orangeish brown color with some black on them. this was definately an old bird. No this was no white front. we know what they are. We had one fella tell us it was an albino greater canada, and someone else thought maybe it was a swan hybrid... dunno will get picts up. pretty though to describe without picts.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

you guys ever make jokes when out hunting? Or any place for that matter. sounds like a pretty up tight group!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Lighten up FRANCIS!

Its a joke laugh a bit


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

A swan hybrid? :rollin:


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Domestic hybrid vs normal Canada with some hypopigmentation (piebald) is my guess. Seen a few Canada/domestic crosses killed in MN and WI.


----------



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

did a little more reasearch and johnds16 is right. the goose is a canada goose and domestic swan hybrid. Thanks johnsd16. Will get picts up so you guys can have a look. So its primarily a dark goose with a white swan/goose mixed in somehow...how useless. I think I'll name him my Obama goose... whattda ya think guys?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

onegun said:


> thanks you prick! bald eagle.. i was serious! once again you a$$holes wrecked this place! :withstupid:


Wow! I used to be that angry to :******: ...till I discovered my sense of humor. oke: Gotta lighten up dude! If you can't, you wont last too long on here. Goose hunters are the _CRAZIEST _peoples. :rollin:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

It sounds like a pie-bald. I've got one up here loafing all day at a municupal park, with zero traffic opportunities that I WANT TO SHOOT so bad I can taste it! I don't have a long lense camera either so it's been really hard to get a pic.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Full-flocked said:


> did a little more reasearch and johnds16 is right. the goose is a canada goose and domestic swan hybrid. Thanks johnsd16. Will get picts up so you guys can have a look. So its primarily a dark goose with a white swan/goose mixed in somehow...how useless. I think I'll name him my Obama goose... whattda ya think guys?


i think johnds16 was talking about a canada goose and a domestic GOOSE.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

speck x canada


----------



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

thanks guys. i love it. im out of town for 36 hours and man do people get pissy. sorry i maybe got salty. but i havent had good luck on here asking serious questions. our group scouts hard, hunts harder, and delievers. just some things we learn in the field i like to share and tell other hunters. sometimes i think it should be called learning not hunting. for the "bird" there seems to be alot of interest from alot of people and were working with the dnr. they want to check it out because they havent had one of there own. and im sure you all can make fun of us for that too. Tear it up fellas!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

X2 with johnsd16. Shot one last year. Will try an get pics up sometime this week


----------

